# Expanded review of Foundry from Brian



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brian as in Brian's Coffee Spot has just posted a review of his visit to Foundry with honourable mentions to Lee and Callum.

Enough to make everyone move to Sheffield (especially when you open your coffee shop).

http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/2015/07/18/foundry-coffee-roasters/


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice words said about the likely lads , and well deserved praise.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Just received my beans today really well packaged. Felt exciting even opening the cardboard container. Cheers lee!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Having spent a day in the company of Lee sampling the coffee spots of Manchester; you could not ask to meet a nicer and more knowledgable person. I now have even more reason to buy beans from Foundry. I'm excited to sample the coming harvest of Rocko Mountain Reserve.

BTW we had the Rocko Mountain Reserve as a cold brew on ice at Grindsmith in Manchester. I must admit I was always a bit 'meh' about cold brew. It was gorgeous. Fruity and boozy. When I get more of those beans in, it will be cold brewed before even espresso extracted.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If am correct it was also what Patrick brewed so many different ways including the cold brew at the Rave forum day (the rocko that is).

John


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rocko Mountain Reserve served 6+ different ways (that's just brewed!) at forum day @ Rave.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Part of what I enjoyed the most was the fact it was served cold over ice. I'm not a big fan of room temperature beverages. It has to be either hot or very cold for me. I think the cold brew over ice was what really did it for me. Cold brew served cold if that makes sense. Patrick's cold brew at Rave was lovely but it was warm and that sort of lessened my enjoyment of it. It was still delicious and an eye opener.


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Gonna get some foundry in the next week. What beans would you all recommend, i defo want the yirg, should i just get a kilo of that or get 350g and try a few others too, eg the kenyan and guata.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Gander24

Try a few different ones is my advice. Purchasing a 1kg of something you've not tried before is a lot of coffee to get through if for any reason it's not to your liking.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Try other stuff but for different reasons - they're all shit hot.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

By trying a few different, you may find you prefer one of their other beans more than the Yirg. Then maybe consider 1kg of whichever is your fave.


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice one, prob get yirg, kenyan, guat then. Looking forward to trying them all!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

How much is postage with Foundry? it's about time I tried some too..


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

"£2 for 350g bags, £3 for 1kg bags and free delivery on all orders over £25"

hope of help

John


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Beaten to it by johnealey


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

plus if you haven't already pm'd Lee with your email address you would use to set up your accoun on their site, would do so before order as there is a forum discount currently as well.

John


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

johnealey said:


> "£2 for 350g bags, £3 for 1kg bags and free delivery on all orders over £25"
> 
> hope of help
> 
> John


Rude not to have a kilo then

cheers


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

So fellow Foundry buyers, Brewers, drinkers, even roasters.

I'm in for 1kg of Rocko Yirg, and 350g of something else, what should that something else be?

i prefer light - light / medium roasts. Don't mind if it's a more easy going choc/ caramel or something more out there and funky.

(As long as it's different to the Roko, which it will be)

most votes gets my order


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

I had the El Amate this morning on chemex and it was great. Also have the Gathongo but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Mr O said:


> So fellow Foundry buyers, Brewers, drinkers, even roasters.
> 
> I'm in for 1kg of Rocko Yirg, and 350g of something else, what should that something else be?
> 
> ...


Apologies, only just a saw this. I'd suggest either the Kenyan, Rwandan or the Tanzanian. the guat is very popular at the moment (even more so than the Yirg last week) but it appeals more to people that like a darker side of medium kind of roast. It's not big on the fruit but has very nice honeycomb, malt notes that some people really like. Out Tanzanian Tweega AA is a bean that I don't think many forum people have picked up on as yet and it's probably my favourite right now, it's ace as brewed and I'm looking forwarded to getting into it as spro when I get back to Sheffield.

The Kenyan is also going down very well, it's super juicy, sweet but a bit less full on than a lot of Kenyans so it's good as single origin espresso as well as filter.

Finally, the Rwandan is still a popular all-rounder. Grindsmiths are absolutely loving it as filter at the moment and they're going through loads in their shops. We've tended to use it more as a solid spro at events and the like. It's really well balanced and the dark fruit flavours are really satisfying, especially the off milk.

Hope that help, in a belated kind of way.


----------

